
Screenshot of the page that spear-phished John Podesta - 27182818284
http://i.imgur.com/2QqD0sH.jpg
======
cobralibre
_John_ Podesta.

@pwnallthethings provided good context for this on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/81662155364329472...](https://twitter.com/pwnallthethings/status/816621553643294720)

~~~
27182818284
Whoops, fixed name. Thanks.

------
lawless123
Even used his photo , i would have fell for that so easily. in fact i'm a
little worried now i could already have..

~~~
jressey
Well, I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt that you haven't
navigated to a page that looks like that from an email you received from
goggle.techsupport-E3Jk47@gmail.com.

